# fossil hunt



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

has anyone got some experience looking for fossils in the west desert area. i read a article years back on finding some cool stuff and different areas to look for them. i have since lost the article and my old brain cells cannot remember where it was. does anyone know where to send me and my granddaughter on a fossil hunt???


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The area out by Delta is pretty rich with fossil finds. I've been to the "Trilobite Beds" out West of there, in what I believe is called the Wheeler Formation. There's a quarry that charges a few bucks for access but virtually guarantees you'll find a bunch of fossils:

http://www.u-digfossils.com/

There are places you can search on your own all over, but it's a big area and I haven't been out there in a while so can't give you any specific tips.

If you go out in the general region by the quarry though, those types of fossils can be found in the shale formations all over.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

ThresherShark is right about the Trilobite beds. Just a little northwest of Delta if you can find the shale formations you can get them without having to go through the quarry. Another place that is fun to visit and close to the trilobite area is looking for Topaz crystals @ Topaz mountain. If you are going south towards Delta just as you past the Lyndle Power Plant, turn west and follow a paved road for 10 -12 miles. My kids have always had fun out there. Can't wait till the grandkids get a bit older so I can start taking them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Kemmer Wyoming has a few fossil beds also.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Kemmer Wyoming has a few fossil beds also.


Al....I believe we're talking about different fossil beds here..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

This old book I have shows trilobite beds at the very south of Tooele county on the Old Pony Express Road in a place called Indian Canyon.... it also says there are other marine life fossils right in an old river bed...Sounds like fun !!!


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks folks, that is some good starting points. going to head out soon for a few days of hunting. ( fossils that is) thanks again.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

what happens if you find human bones?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Any report on the fossil hunt??


----------

